# What can kill fan palm trees



## CDHknives

This is the common 'fan palm tree' that was imported decades ago and are now planted everywhere along the coast. These things are growing feral and crop up everywhere. Roundup kills the leaves where it touches, but I've given them a bath every 2 weeks for 4 cycles and they just keep coming back.

The wife won't let me cut them down...so it needs to get sick and die. I hate the dang roach motels...nasty, bug filled, and drop big spiny leaves all over to boot.

What works!?!?!?


----------



## BullyARed

Drill 1/2in hole at the bottom of the tree and fill with concentrated roundup?


----------



## Meadowlark

Roundup only works through the leaves and immediately neutralizes upon ground contact. 

If you can't dig it up...try this

Cut the palm down to the ground--then use Total Vegetation on the stump--per directions--wait a short while and repeat.


----------



## Rusty S

BullyARed said:


> Drill 1/2in hole at the bottom of the tree and fill with concentrated roundup?


Yes, exactly what he said, 41% glyphosate poured into hole, cover with roofing tar or grease---that palm will get sick real quick. I could suggest some other herbicides but they will do more harm than good, just let it drink some 41% glyphosate, kills tallows and a Sabal "Mexican Fan Palm" Palm is a quick soaker upper--might let it drink 2 doses before you apply grease or tar to the holes. The only reason to put the sealant on the hole is in case of rain, it will leach into the ground and give you a bigger dead spot than you expected, then there is some explaining to do. rs


----------



## cva34

*Tordon Rtu*

Never tried it on Palms .But its Death to all trees I've used it on..Around here Tractor Supply sell it..Read instructions ;but basicly take axe and make cuts that will hold a little ,or drill a few angling down holes near base and Squirt some in..I like the)( Tordon RTU) sounds special well it ain't, RTU stands for( ready to use) comes with Squirter on top and pre mixed.Last bottle I bought was close to 20 bucks...cva34


----------

